# Big Hello



## CoffeeJam (Mar 7, 2016)

Big Hello from the central belt of Scotland.

Trying to open a specialist coffee shop in Hamilton and joined the forum to help me on my journey.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK CoffeeJam

Every time I venture north of the border I come across a growing scene.

Hope to visit when you open.


----------



## CoffeeJam (Mar 7, 2016)

Cheers Glenn, I'll look forward to your visit.


----------

